# Looking for a good outdoor digital projector



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

I have a Toshiba TLP-x20, that's plenty bright enough to see on my 10' screen within about 30 minutes after sundown, well before it's completely dark. The specs for it say the brightness is 2400 ANSI lumens. When comparing projectors, don't be fooled by the reported lumen output if it doesn't say ANSI lumens. All other lumen measurements could mean anything.


----------



## ThirtyWest (Jul 3, 2017)

Thank HotRodx10.

It's going to take more digging; I read through a bunch on Amazon and none has "ANSI" prefixed on their lumen rating. Figures.


----------



## ThirtyWest (Jul 3, 2017)

HotRodx10 said:


> I have a Toshiba TLP-x20, that's plenty bright enough to see on my 10' screen within about 30 minutes after sundown, well before it's completely dark. The specs for it say the brightness is 2400 ANSI lumens. When comparing projectors, don't be fooled by the reported lumen output if it doesn't say ANSI lumens. All other lumen measurements could mean anything.


Well, I found this ViewSonic at my micro center, and it was on sale. About $330 out the door. 3600 ANSI Lumens (I can't believe what I'd been missing going from the old 60 lumen optoma). 






ViewSonic PA503W, DLP Projector


The ViewSonic PA503W price-performance projector features 3,600 lumens, native WXGA 1280x800 resolution, andan intuitive, user-friendly design. Exclusive SuperColor™ technology offers a wider color range for lifelike image projection.




www.viewsonic.com






I'm considering this for a large screen and wondered if anyone had any experience with these? I guess my biggest worry is the blower noise.










Jumbo Inflatable Screen Projector - 20 Feet


Take the movies and gaming outdoors with this easy inflatable High Quality projection screen. Easy to inflate in 5 minutes. Heavy Duty Inflatable Projection Screen for projectors outdoors




www.khomogear.com


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

As long as the wind isn't blowing hard, the inflatable screen should work pretty well. Be aware, the 20' diagonal is to the outside; the screen size is 13' x 8' (15.5' diagonal).


----------



## ThirtyWest (Jul 3, 2017)

yes, good point. I figured 15.5' was enough. I think the projector claims 300" but, 200 or so should be fine.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

ThirtyWest said:


> yes, good point. I figured 15.5' was enough. I think the projector claims 300" but, 200 or so should be fine.


The 300" would be the max size. Not sure what the limitation would be (possibly the focus limit at max wide angle?), but my guess is you wouldn't be satisfied with the brightness or picture quality at 300" anyway. I think you'll find the 186" plenty big enough in the back yard.


----------



## ThirtyWest (Jul 3, 2017)

Yeah, this viewSonic could easily go bigger but I think you'd start to see degradation. I think we found the sweet spot.


----------

